# I Delivered A Baby!!!



## NomexMedic (Jul 8, 2008)

That's right...I was working Fire/Rescue Sunday and one of our ten calls we ran for the shift was a female in labor.  EMS arrived and the transporting medic got on his knees as the head was delivering.  Together the other paramedic and myself delivered a healthy baby girl.  What an amazing feeling! A beautiful baby girl. 

I was just wondering if anyone else here has delivered a baby in the field?  If so, what's your story?  I've officially been a medic for just under two months.  I've heard that many medics won't have this happen in their entire career!  I feel so blessed and so lucky to have had this experience.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 8, 2008)

I have delivered one before i got into EMS. i was camping with my dad when a young woman next to our campsite went into labor. my dad has worked in the medical field for about 325 years at that point and he coached me along as well as the mother on the delivery. i was pre-ems but i was in EMT school so i knew the basics. normal cephalic presentation, no complications thank god. the baby boy was named...Mike, after me. this is still the best memory (as gruesome as it sounds) to date for me.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jul 9, 2008)

*A new life!*

Congrats Nomexmedic!!  It is truly a amazing thing to help a new life come in to the world!  This is your day and night to shine!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jul 9, 2008)

P.S. I delivered a baby girl just this last year.......Amazing!


----------



## enjoynz (Jul 9, 2008)

Way to go, Nomex!
I almost thought I was going to help deliver a baby about a month ago, but we got stood down when we got to the driveway.lol.

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## medicdan (Jul 9, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Not only will the patient, but you will look back on that moment for the rest of your life. Are you going to get the stork pin for your collar?


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 9, 2008)

*yep, sorta.*

Dispatched to a home one Sunday afternoon, place was sort of an open house full of folks just hanging around, some of whom were drunk, some just sitting around, and a lot of whome were little kids running around barefoot and wearing old and sometimes fairly clean clothes. The mom had gone into labor, thinking she had a few more weeks (third kid, no prenatal care, excellent health), went ot the toilet because she "had to go",  and just before we had arrived had completed delivery of her baby into the clean toilet. Someone got the baby out promptly and was drying it off, the mom was still slouching there in good shape and somewhat amazed. It was delivery #1 for my partner, but I had been in on my son's hospital delivery the prior December. Cord clamped and cut with the equip from the kit including a sterile #11 scalpel. VS OK on mom, baby was an APGAR 10 (cold clean water and a brisk towel-off'll do that for adults, why not kids?), airway was clear, got on board and took off for the three block ride to the hospital, ER doc was happy at overall condition of both except maybe the mother's alleged cannabis level.

("Hey, Mycrofft, did you remember to bring the scalpel?"
"No, I thought YOU had it!"). :unsure:


----------



## EMTAlex209 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Birth in a Kenworth*

Ah yes, what a pleasant expierence. HAHA. First delivery was in the back of a Kenworth in a sleeper cab in black light. Probably where the baby was concieved as well. Actually....not a bad place to have a baby, except for being sterile it was cool and calm. The only problem was kneeling in amniotic fluid. The hardest part was getting mom out of the big rig and down to ambu. Burned my arm on the exhaust helping her down.


----------



## Ouch38 (Jul 9, 2008)

Congratulations NomexMedic!  Through all the nastiness we have to see on a daily basis, what a gift it is to help bring a new, healthy, life into the world. That ought to get you through the next few trying shifts.

I actually almost got to experience a delivery in the rig this weekend, but it was a false alarm. It was also a toss-up as to which of us - Mom or me - was more nervous for the first few minutes. LOL


----------



## rhan101277 (Jul 10, 2008)

Do you check vitals every 5 minutes during transport, do they make blood pressure cuffs for babies?


----------



## emtashleyb (Jul 10, 2008)

congrats and good job! That is the one thing I never want to experince, the birth of my kids just made me even more determined to not want to assist in a delivery


----------



## imsquishy (Jul 10, 2008)

I will if need be of course, but to me that ranks up with "you want me to put my hands where?!"


----------



## Station2 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Close, but no cigar*

I was running 3rd run as an EMT student with a volunteer outfit.  The tones went off for a woman in premature labor (4 weeks early) with a history of miscarriages.  On the way to the station I keep wondering if I'm having radio trouble cause the other two EMT's that I working with still hadn't acknowledged.  After I get to the station and wait for a minute I get on the radio and ask for the other two EMT's to acknowledge.  Silence.  Our Batallion Commander then came on the radio (he of course was out of the area) and told me to go ahead and roll the rescue truck.  Luckily we had just covered the OB GYN portion of class the week before, but still, I was so nervous.  I arrived on scene and luckily her contractions that had been 5 minutes apart began to subside.  We live in a rural area, so chances are the baby would've beat the ambulance.  After the patient left in the ambulance, it hit me, this volunteer job is for real, and you can't always count on another volunteer to be there.


----------



## imsquishy (Jul 10, 2008)

Station2 said:


> After the patient left in the ambulance, it hit me, this volunteer job is for real, and you can't always count on another volunteer to be there.



Wow that had to be intense, I comment you for rolling out on your own


----------



## 68blackbird (Jul 12, 2008)

now that is way cool


----------



## volff21 (Jul 12, 2008)

congrats,my friends daughter was born on the bathroom  floor,delivered by dad pror to our arrival and we cut the cord,work was already done when we got there


----------

